# Schwinn Tandem Upgrade



## Uni-Bike Lou (Oct 26, 2018)

22




I want to upgrade this 5 speed tandem with some parts of a tandem I bought from a caber Wes Pinchot. I took his tandem apart before I had a chance to take a photo. His tandem had S-2 rims with balloon tires and wald fenders.





As you can see his rear wheel is single speed. I want to rebuild the S-2 rim with my 5 speed freewheel and drum brake. I've never rebuilt a wheel. first time for everything.





Finally, I want to replace my front single ring sprocket for his the 2 ring sprocket. I hope that makes sense. I want the front rider to have a larger sprocket for more power.

Any questions or suggestion on the upgrade would be helpful.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 26, 2018)

Looks like fun. I always thought it would be fun to have a tandem too. I think geared would be the way to go.


----------

